# Network Problems



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Since the end of April I have nothing but problems with my network and MRV. I have 9 TiVos up and running and see the message Multi Room Viewing not available due to a network problem. Some TiVos see the other 8 TiVos and some get the network message. I have called TiVo many times and they still don't seem to understand the problem. They had me switch to static IPs and that worked for a little bit, but now not again. i can go and change all the static IPs and the whole network will work, till the next day, then it gets all screwed up again. The last call TiVo switched my 9 TiVos to a new account, but that didn't help either. I have a Verizon router, which has worked great from Oct 11 to April.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Network TiVo's can get a little flaky sometimes. I'll go 1-2 years without a problem, then bam, my TiVo's can't see each other. The best way I found to fix the problem is to turn off all my network devices including modem and router and then restarting each device one at time. Maybe that will work for you.

Turn off all devices, then start each of your devices in the following order: modem, router, computer(s), other devices and then each TiVo one at a time.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tom


----------



## Tropic (Sep 18, 2006)

I just had the same issue with two of my Tivo's. Initially the tech didn't see an issue, then he noticed they were running different versions if software. It turns out a newer release started rolling out on 6/30 (at least that is when I got it), but only one of my Tivo's have it, so MRS is broken until the other one gets it. 

It is kind of stupid they would release in such a way to temporarily break functions for customers, but that is what they are doing it seems.


----------



## jemarks2235 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have had problems with MRV and MRS with 10 Tivos over the last couple of months. My network is made up of 7 Tivo premieres and 3 Tivo premiere elites. All 10 Tivos are hard wired to a netgear 24 port 10/100 switch with a netgear wndr3800 router which is connected to a motorolla bs6120 cable modem. (7 of the Tivos are connected to either a 5 or 8 port netgear 10/100 switch which is connected to the 24 port switch.) All 10 tivos are now running 20.2.1.2 software. I have tried resetting the flags in DVR preferences for both MRV and video downloads. All 10 Tivos show a a a for tivo to go under system information screen. All 10 Tivos make daily connections reliably. All 10 Tivos worked with MRV earlier this year with no problems. I have tried powering down all the equipment and restarting the cable modem, router, switches, Tivos and computers on this network (in that order) to no avail. MRV will work with 1 or 2 tivos at a time but not in both directions. ie Tivo #1 will see shows and trasfer them from Tivo #6 and Tivo #9 but Tivo #6 can't see or transfer shows from Tivo #1. I am using DHCP from the router but I can set a static address on a Tivo and it will see shows on multiple Tivos but cannot transfer or stream them. I have tried setting static ip addresses on several tivos at the same time but it did not improve my results for MRV or MRS. I spoken to tivo support personel 5 times in the past 2 weeks about this problem and have tried to implement al of their suggestions. The only one I haven't tried is making sure a list of ports is not blocked because I can't find anywhere to check the ports in the netgear wndr3800. Under port forwarding/ triggering there are no entries. If someone has solved a similar problem please share your solution. Tivo tech seams to think there are some ports being blocked by the router but couldn't tell me what settings to change. One tech even got the manual for my netgear router online and after reading it he was as clueless as myself as to what settings to change. There was a change in the ports used for MRV in either the 20.2.1.1 or the 20.2.1.2 software according to Tivo tech support.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

And TiVo basically said the same things. And they now claim I have a bad router, but this screwup was after a TiVo update around the time they enabled MRS. Everything was OK before that with no problem with MRV.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Something needs fixing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You certainly should not need any static IP addresses for it to work properly. And since it was working earlier this year it shouldn't be a bandwidth issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

According to sticky at top of forum this is where you should be asking official TiVo representatives for help:
TiVo Support Representatives Now Monitoring forums.tivo.com


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> You certainly should not need any static IP addresses for it to work properly. And since it was working earlier this year it shouldn't be a bandwidth issue.


Perhaps not, but unless you have more than 250 some devices, I don't see why anything on the network that never leaves the house should not have a fixed IP, or why it should be set for DHCP, if the network's owner knows the difference and is competent enough to make basic changes to the router's configuration.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't seem to respond to you since TiVo community requires I have more than 10 posts.

I tried what you mentioned, and in my computer, given my static IP and my media access key, I can see all the TiVos "now playing" shows. But I can't see anything on the TiVos. They can't see each other's now playing. I can see all other 8 TiVos on any given one, but no shows. I still get "MRV not available due to a ""network problem""


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

Go into my DVR Preferences and uncheck both boxes for all Tivos.
Wait over 2 hours for that to filter down to all of Tivo servers.
Go to each Tivo and force a connection to get the info that it's been disabled. After that, go back to Tivo and check both boxes for all tivos and wait over 2 hours(back to the filter all of tivo servers). After that, force connections on all tivos to get the info that sharing is allowed. 
I was having the same problems and that fixed it.
Good Luck.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

but I did that before, and it didn't help.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

unitron said:


> Perhaps not, but unless you have more than 250 some devices, I don't see why anything on the network that never leaves the house should not have a fixed IP, or why it should be set for DHCP, if the network's owner knows the difference and is competent enough to make basic changes to the router's configuration.


For me, I have over sixty devices on my home network. Only a couple dozen of them I need to access and need a fixed IP address. The rest can have any IP addresses the router assigns and I can use them without any issue so I see no reason to assign a static IP address for those. It's hard enough for me to remember the static IP addresses I have. But that is mainly because I've been using the same IP address range for fifteen years. If I switched from 221.214.xx.xxx to another IP address range I would always need a sheet in front of me to remember my static IP addresses.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

Try power cycling the switches / routers. I have the same problem every couple of days the DVR's would lose network function and just rebooting the switch fixes it.

I currently have a Trendnet gigabit switch that replaced a Netgear 10/100 with the Netgear all lights would flash in sequence rapidly when the DVR's lost network function. With the Trendnet there is no indication and power cycling it also fixes the network problem. The Trendnet has a larger buffer and the lock up occurs less frequently.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

but I've tried that several times to no avail. Never had any problems till TiVo enabled MRS.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is anybody else having this problem? I still don't see any of the other TiVos now playing.


----------



## CHey3 (Sep 4, 2012)

spinhar1 said:


> Is anybody else having this problem? I still don't see any of the other TiVos now playing.


I just bought 2 refurbished premiers last week (Only 79.99!!), and got them set up over the weekend and I am having this same issue.

I have one in my living room and one in my bedroom, and they both can see eachother when I go to my shows. However when I click on the other box a screen pops up that says something along these lines "MRV is not available to do a network problem"

Both are using the TiVo Wireless N adapters and are able to connect to the Tivo Service when I force it to. I can also stream Netflix/Hulu Plus with little to no issue.

Also, to note, I am using a D-Link Dual-Band with the TiVo's the only devices on the 5 GHz.

***Edit - Also worth noting, I have tried all the suggestion about unchecking the share and download boxes on the website, and doing the force connections followed by restarts.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

spinhar1 said:


> Is anybody else having this problem? I still don't see any of the other TiVos now playing.


You may want to try toggling the multicast filtering setting on your router. This has fixed it for other people.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anybody else seeing this??


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

spinhar1 said:


> Anybody else seeing this??


I have a Netgear WNDR3700, using the 5GHz and N TiVo adapters worked great on my TPs until I put in the newest firmware upgrade in the router, than I was getting somewhat what you are seeing, went back to the older firmware and all problems went away. Some routers/firmware just have problems, don't know why. My daughter had MRV problems, had her change routers and all problems went away.
It is a mystery to me, but i am not a network expert.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Useful advice:


unitron said:


> I don't see why anything on the network that never leaves the house should not have a fixed IP, or why it should be set for DHCP, if the network's owner knows the difference and is competent enough to make basic changes to the router's configuration.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Had this same issue. Fios user. My XL4 and TiVo HD couldn't see each other. Both could see my PC with TiVo desktop. 

Could not solve the issue. Tried everything! 

Then I woke up one morning and everything was working again. My advice, give it 4-5 days! May well solve itself.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

And each Tivo can see all the other TiVos, but not their shows (my playing list).


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

spinhar1 said:


> And each Tivo can see all the other TiVos, but not their shows (my playing list).


Yep, same issue with me. Each Tivo could see the other machine, but couldn't view the shows. They (XL4 and TiVo HD) gave different error messages, but same result.

As I said, then it just worked!


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

fyodor said:


> You may want to try toggling the multicast filtering setting on your router. This has fixed it for other people.


I looked at that and theres alot of stuff to do. What exactly and how do I do it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It seems to me that there is always some little glitch. I do a lot of MRS between my two Premieres and, over all, it goes well - from one end anyway.

If I am in the living rm watching programs from the bdrm Tivo it's fine 99% of the time (just the other day I had one of those V68 errors, for the first time in ages, but then it was fine again). 

But if I'm in the bdrm watching a program from the living rm Tivo it's, much more often than not, all skippy and weird. Both same equipment - same Tivo N adapters, etc. I have no idea why it works better from one side than the other.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

OK, I took some switches out of the network, re inserted some ethernet connections, and got some of my shows showing. Example: on one TiVo can see all other TiVos, and all their shows. Several hours later, they disappeared What's with that??


----------

